# Superdrol



## beadhandBP (Oct 9, 2013)

Wats up fellas I got sum superdrol I'm will run on my up an coming cycle I will start Saturday any fellas ran this yet?:action-smiley-030:


----------



## kubes (Oct 9, 2013)

Are you running anything else with it?


----------



## beadhandBP (Oct 9, 2013)

600mg test c 600 deca for 16weeks using the superdrol 20mg a day for 4 weeks 20/20/20/30if needed


----------



## kubes (Oct 9, 2013)

Looks like a good kick start though I cannot comment on the dose. Maybe someone else has run it


----------



## vikingquest (Oct 9, 2013)

I've ran it up to 40. Felt like shit and never touched another pH after.


----------



## beadhandBP (Oct 9, 2013)

I heard to much will do that an I don't think it's a PH tho it's liquid an it seems to b a cutstack from wat others told me it's good advise bro thanks fellas for your input any more would b welcome


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 9, 2013)

So you got some superdrol  oral suspension? Very similar  to m1-T  and make sure you keep on the liver aids. 20 mg wont do much so 20mg twice a day may.. Dbol less stress on the body believe it or not imo.


----------



## beadhandBP (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes sir homie that's it got sum liv-52 an milk thistle I love d-Bol just want to c how it is thanks bro so 40 a day sounds like a plan I'm going get labs done tomorrow I'm going to b4 after done to c how my liver numbers go thanks homie :headbang:


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 9, 2013)

If this us your first run with it, I would start with 20mg a day pulse for another 10 on workout days.  Split your doses on noworkout days.  On workout days, do 10mg in the morning and 20mg preworkout.  Preload your liv52 and milk thistle 2 weeks prior as it takes awhile to build up. Get taurine for back pumps,  they are no joke.   Cholesterol is just as important as liver protection. At this dose, sdrol will drop your hdl about 1 point a day. I would definitely consider red rice yeast, flush niacin, and co q10.  DHEA can also help with lethargy.  Good luck and listen very closely to your body.


----------



## beadhandBP (Oct 9, 2013)

Man thanks for the info homie much appreciated that's y I turn to others for knowledge it will only help me an others :welcome:


----------



## MaineGuy (Oct 10, 2013)

I have seen too many people with really screwed up blood work after running superdrol.  I will never touch it because of this.  Kills bloods way worse than Tren.


----------



## bigpoppie (Oct 10, 2013)

Wouldn't go above 30 a day. I ran it several times over the years. Works great. If you aren't getting results with 20 a day, your not eating or training enough...period. lethergy and back pumps are worst with superdrol than anything else i've ever done. By the way it never came in liquid form when it was legit and legal.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 10, 2013)

Bead it sounds like a plan brutha. Magnus filled In more great info and bigpoppie has sound advice.  Today liquid is really popular in many orals and saves costs to the consumer u just have to know it's legit . 
Keep us posted brutha.   U could run a superdrol log , nothin super fancy just advancements or whatever.thks.. Ib


----------



## ripped358 (Oct 10, 2013)

If you look around there's an injectable superdrol
Now and also an inj Methyltrienolone and cheque
Drops.I'm dying to try it in that form,
Not to many sources carry it.oh yeah forgot to mention a few sources have inj tbol and many exotic blends which I haven't seen before recently.


----------



## amateurmale (Oct 10, 2013)

ripped358 said:


> If you look around there's an injectable superdrol
> Now and also an inj Methyltrienolone and cheque
> Drops.I'm dying to try it in that form,
> Not to many sources carry it.oh yeah forgot to mention a few sources have inj tbol and many exotic blends which I haven't seen before recently.



:wtf::sFi_slapface::sSig_yeahright:    These are oral steroids that change as they enter the mouth,  if its injectable then its simply not superdrol or cheque drops or whatever.   i can get any of those compounds including cheque drops, they are liquid but not injectable......and anyone who takes methyltrienolone (which is oral tren if i remember correctly) is a damn idiot.   That stuff is beyond horrible for your body.


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 17, 2013)

Superdrol is a very potent oral AAS. Its not a 'PH' really at all.
Just like any strong oral,,dont stay on them too long.


----------



## Daniel11 (Oct 17, 2013)

I ran it 30/day and it made me lethargic.  I managed for about 5-6 weeks I think.   Next time only 20/day for me.  It was a kickstart so test really hadn't kicked in yet.   Could be a factor.  
Don't see how IB can run it at 40/day - we all respond differently.
One thing I learned about SD is just how carb hungry it is.   Really gotta feed it.  It's a powerful compound.


----------



## beadhandBP (Oct 18, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Bead it sounds like a plan brutha. Magnus filled In more great info and bigpoppie has sound advice.  Today liquid is really popular in many orals and saves costs to the consumer u just have to know it's legit .
> Keep us posted brutha.   U could run a superdrol log , nothin super fancy just advancements or whatever.thks.. Ib



I know it's legit brother I've been dealing with my man a while he's a freaking chemist I've ran his other orals with good success his oils are top notch also I love the TNE man she stinks so good an I'm starting this weekend bro I took Magnus advise an already started on the supp I was missing all I'm missing is sum caber an the milk man will b here soon an thanks to all the brothers opinion on this monster SD :action-smiley-033:


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 3, 2013)

Sdrol is the strongest thing I have ever taken. I didn't last long on it. I wouldn't run it longer than 3 weeks. If I were to run it I would do 10mg week 1, 20mg week 2 and 30mg for week 3.


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 3, 2013)

Elvia1023 said:


> Sdrol is the strongest thing I have ever taken. I didn't last long on it. I wouldn't run it longer than 3 weeks. If I were to run it I would do 10mg week 1, 20mg week 2 and 30mg for week 3.



Strong as in sides?  Or strong as in muscle building?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 3, 2013)

amateurmale said:


> Strong as in sides?  Or strong as in muscle building?



Both. I put on about a stone (14 pounds) in 2 weeks and it felt hard so the most incredible results. But I felt like I was poisoning my insides and it got worst day by day. I think I lasted about 2 weeks but can't fully remember. I could have stayed on longer but just thought it's really not worth it. I definitely recommend it but just be careful with the dosing. I used the MDROL product so not the original sdrol but practically the same thing.


----------



## chrisr116 (Nov 4, 2013)

Ok guys, I am an idiot I guess.  I see you guys talking about it all the time, but what the hell is superdrol? I have never seen the stuff on any suppliers price list.  I use injectable anadrol along with injectable dbol last cycle.  Is it something similar...


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 4, 2013)

ASHOP said:


> Superdrol is a very potent oral AAS. Its not a 'PH' really at all.
> Just like any strong oral,,dont stay on them too long.



Here's your answer Daniel


----------



## chrisr116 (Nov 4, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Ok guys, I am an idiot I guess.  I see you guys talking about it all the time, but what the hell is superdrol? I have never seen the stuff on any suppliers price list.  I use injectable anadrol along with injectable dbol last cycle.  Is it something similar...



Nevermind, my dumbass googled it and found this.  It is kind of what I figured it was.  I will just stay with the test, dbol, and deca...haha


Methasterone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 4, 2013)

Sorry Chris not Daniel my fault but I see u found your answer


----------



## chrisr116 (Nov 4, 2013)

Phoe2006 said:


> Sorry Chris not Daniel my fault but I see u found your answer



Yeah, now I know.  Thanks man...


----------



## Jhezel (Nov 4, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> So you got some superdrol  oral suspension? Very similar  to m1-T  and make sure you keep on the liver aids. 20 mg wont do much so 20mg twice a day may.. Dbol less stress on the body believe it or not imo.



Yes indeed, superdrol will reek havoc on lipids and liver enzymes. Just like ironbuilt said stay on those liver aid supps.


----------



## Chemonz (Nov 9, 2013)

Sdrol is an amazing substance. Strongest, quickest acting thing I've touched! 20 mg was sweet for me, 30 to 40 really got to me as the pumps were so strong. A few sets of curls would leave me wrecked. 30 was great but with some exercises like lat raise or curls I questioned if it was getting in my way.
I was taking it pre workout, I'd be spacing it out next time.

I ran it for 4 weeks and got some great results of it. Strength skyrocketed, I actually ended up with a minor patella tear. Apart from that really enjoyable.

Hard to say I fits worth the stress on the body though. You loose what you gain pretty darn quickly.


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 10, 2013)

Elvia1023 said:


> Both. I put on about a stone (14 pounds) in 2 weeks and it felt hard so the most incredible results. But I felt like I was poisoning my insides and it got worst day by day. I think I lasted about 2 weeks but can't fully remember. I could have stayed on longer but just thought it's really not worth it. I definitely recommend it but just be careful with the dosing. I used the MDROL product so not the original sdrol but practically the same thing.



I (we) used CEL MDROL and several other brands including our own raws. While Superdrol is a strong powerful oral,,the sides are strong as well if not careful. An item I would low dose at 10mg daily and see how you feel and respond.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 10, 2013)

I am going to give this stuff a try myself and will report feedback.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 10, 2013)

I am going to give this stuff a try myself and will report feedback.

Hawk


----------



## wesmantooth (Nov 10, 2013)

If you were low dosing it at 10mg a day, how long would you stay on?


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 10, 2013)

wesmantooth said:


> If you were low dosing it at 10mg a day, how long would you stay on?



I would never go over 4 weeks any dose.  I can tell you from personal experience it*can drop your hdl almost a point per day and take it to damn near zero.  Even on crestor it dropped mine 15pts in 30 days at 20mg/day.  As far as Hawk is concerned, I think you will be very impressed with the results.  I would do 10mg every morning and pulse 20mg preworkout. On nonworkout days, I would take an additional 10mg later in the afternoon.  Works great with a dc type program.  Injuries are a serious issue and I choose to to be in the 5 to 6 rep range before I start sdrol and just increase reps as my strength progresses rather than increase poundages.


----------



## dorian777 (Nov 10, 2013)

I used 40 mg per day and it seemed to quit working after about 3-4 weeks. As far as sides, it made me feel very lethargic, worse than even anadrol. Now as far as gains, it was awesome and the pumps and strength were unreal. I have tried about every oral there is, and for me nothing compares to good ol' dianabol. There is a source offering superdrol as an injectable, but I haven't heard of any results yet.


----------



## wesmantooth (Nov 10, 2013)

My HDL is actually very good and above range, but I am cautious about kidney health.  Anything to watch out for there?


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 10, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> I would never go over 4 weeks any dose.  I can tell you from personal experience it*can drop your hdl almost a point per day and take it to damn near zero.  Even on crestor it dropped mine 15pts in 30 days at 20mg/day.  As far as Hawk is concerned, I think you will be very impressed with the results.  I would do 10mg every morning and pulse 20mg preworkout. On nonworkout days, I would take an additional 20mg later in the afternoon.  Works great with a dc type program.  Injuries are a serious issue and I choose to to be in the 5 to 6 rep range before I start sdrol and just increase reps as my strength progresses rather than increase poundages.



Thanks for the solid input. I have 60ml on the way and will NP keeping it short as I don't like orals much anyway. However, I am focused on gaining strength and need some new cycle ideas as well.

Wouldn't it be nice if an AAS actually improved hdl/ldl levels?

Hawk


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 10, 2013)

chicken_hawk said:


> Thanks for the solid input. I have 60ml on the way and will NP keeping it short as I don't like orals much anyway. However, I am focused on gaining strength and need some new cycle ideas as well.
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if an AAS actually improved hdl/ldl levels?
> 
> Hawk




Increase hdl.  One can only dream.


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 10, 2013)

I tried it on 3000mg of no flush niacin, red rice yeast, and coq10.  All that helped very little.   I now take Crestor as damage controll.  Sdrol is a beast!!!  You will never feel so shitty and yet so strong at the same time.  A few ways to minimize sides are

1. Eat carbs, and lots of them.  You will blow up and will help in lethargy.
2. Dhea will also help with lethargy.  50mg works well
3. Taurine is a must for back pumps.  Start at 2g and add by the gram as needed. Preload a week prior to starting.
4. Eat a couple of bananas a day for potassium. 
5. Increase your fluid intake to at least 2 gallons
6. 1 gallon of brewed green tea per day just gave me a better over all feeling and a slight energy boost.


----------



## Daniel11 (Nov 10, 2013)

@Magnus82 was that SD solo? Or on test also?


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 11, 2013)

Daniel11 said:


> @Magnus82 was that SD solo? Or on test also?



Trt


----------



## Slate23 (Nov 11, 2013)

Magnus, have you tried using Plant Sterols?


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 11, 2013)

No I haven't,  but I did research it.  It appears it lowers ldl but has no effect on hdl or triglycerides.   What I was trying to minimize was my plumeting hdl.


Cholesterol: Top five foods to lower your numbers - MayoClinic.com


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 11, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> No I haven't,  but I did research it.  It appears it lowers ldl but has no effect on hdl or triglycerides.   What I was trying to minimize was my plumeting hdl.
> 
> 
> Cholesterol: Top five foods to lower your numbers - MayoClinic.com



I'm in the same boat but need a recent test to check my levels.  Probably letting the wildlife keep their meat would help.. 
A dark skinned buffalo I see has become the avatar..


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 11, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> I'm in the same boat but need a recent test to check my levels.  Probably letting the wildlife keep their meat would help..
> A dark skinned buffalo I see has become the avatar..



Agreed!  The fewer legs, the better.  Time to take to the air and sea!


----------



## GBMax (Nov 19, 2013)

bigpoppie said:


> Wouldn't go above 30 a day. I ran it several times over the years. Works great. If you aren't getting results with 20 a day, your not eating or training enough...period. lethergy and back pumps are worst with superdrol than anything else i've ever done. By the way it never came in liquid form when it was legit and legal.



What do you mean by Back Pumps? Simply you don't get a good pump when training Lats or what?

 Probably an easy question and I may just be ignorant but would appreciate any response

GBMax


----------



## GBMax (Nov 19, 2013)

lol Most likely both


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 19, 2013)

GBMax said:


> What do you mean by Back Pumps? Simply you don't get a good pump when training Lats or what?
> 
> Probably an easy question and I may just be ignorant but would appreciate any response
> 
> GBMax



I'm assuming you don't squat or deadlift. 

Back pumps are painful lower back pumps. The lower back has a lower amount of bloodflow than most other muscles. When lactic acid builds up it has a tendency to sit there and not move causing burning, a painful pump and sometimes even limited mobility.


----------



## GBMax (Nov 19, 2013)

Actually I Squat AND Deadlift. At any rate I'm not here to argue or cause unneeded controversy, but I definitely know what you mean on Squats if I find I don't do enough mobility work beforehand I use too much Lower Back and feel a discomforting burn


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 19, 2013)

No that's not it either.


----------



## wesmantooth (Nov 20, 2013)

Always wanted to try it, but I've read so much conflicting stuff about it's effects on the kidneys that I never have pulled the trigger.


----------



## psych (Nov 20, 2013)

I ran this a few times. 30mg is a good spot.  Ran it 6wks started at 20mg then laddered up to 30mg and 40mg 2 weeks before a meet.  No difference between 30 and 40mg.  Got blood work done and a physical and my doc was shocked when hdl was in the tank.  Cleared up after 2 months.  Niacin a must!

Inferior to Anadrol.    The back pumps are legendary from superdrol.


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 21, 2013)

psych said:


> I ran this a few times. 30mg is a good spot.  Ran it 6wks started at 20mg then laddered up to 30mg and 40mg 2 weeks before a meet.  No difference between 30 and 40mg.  Got blood work done and a physical and my doc was shocked when hdl was in the tank.  Cleared up after 2 months.  Niacin a must!
> 
> Inferior to Anadrol.    The back pumps are legendary from superdrol.




Can I quote you on that?  You say that Anadrol is "SUPERIOR" to Superdrol?

Anybody else claim that too?   (and yes im being serious as i have never tried either)


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 21, 2013)

For strength and look I certainly perfer superdrol even though I feel worse on it..  For what its worth, the androgenic/anabolic ratio of superdrol is 400/20 and anadrol is 45/320.  Cheque drops trumps them all at a whoping 1800/4100 although I certainly wouldnt recommend it


----------



## psych (Nov 21, 2013)

amateurmale said:


> Can I quote you on that?  You say that Anadrol is "SUPERIOR" to Superdrol?
> 
> Anybody else claim that too?   (and yes im being serious as i have never tried either)



Anadrol is great for strength and feeling like shit.  Nothin tops Dbol IMO.  You want to get crazy take halotestin.....

BUT!!! Every one is different.  Shit I get aggressive as fuck from anavar.  Tried it 3 times and got hot headed every time, and every time from a different source. No idea why either.  AND YES I KNOW IT'S NOT KNOWN FOR THAT!!!! Treat this shit like what its is, medication.  People react how they are gonna react to it.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 22, 2013)

psych said:


> Anadrol is great for strength and feeling like shit.  Nothin tops Dbol IMO.  You want to get crazy take halotestin.....
> 
> BUT!!! Every one is different.  Shit I get aggressive as fuck from anavar.  Tried it 3 times and got hot headed every time, and every time from a different source. No idea why either.  AND YES I KNOW IT'S NOT KNOWN FOR THAT!!!! Treat this shit like what its is, medication.  People react how they are gonna react to it.



Words of wisdom IMHO. Anadrol causes me to lose my appetite due to acid indigestion I suspect. So, drol is useless for me and dbol works well, but too much can cause back pumps so I need to keep it at 50mg ED or below. Tbol works better than both for me as I can take it with minimal sides.

As far as superdrol I will be starting a run next week and if there is enough interest I will keep a log.

Hawk


----------



## psych (Nov 22, 2013)

chicken_hawk said:


> Words of wisdom IMHO. Anadrol causes me to lose my appetite due to acid indigestion I suspect. So, drol is useless for me and dbol works well, but too much can cause back pumps so I need to keep it at 50mg ED or below. Tbol works better than both for me as I can take it with minimal sides.
> 
> As far as superdrol I will be starting a run next week and if there is enough interest I will keep a log.
> 
> Hawk



This is what I'm talking about. Everyone is different. Anadrol makes me want to eat a whole fuckin cow!  I've taken 150mg a day and just been starving like I just smoked a shit load of weed.  Dbol I love but never go over 30mg.  Took 50mg and just never ate, was never hungry, it's weird.  

Do a superdrol log...enjoy those back pumps big sexy


----------



## reporich (Nov 22, 2013)

Im waiting on some Superdrol, never tried it so this tread is very informative.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 22, 2013)

psych said:


> This is what I'm talking about. Everyone is different. Anadrol makes me want to eat a whole fuckin cow!  I've taken 150mg a day and just been starving like I just smoked a shit load of weed.  Dbol I love but never go over 30mg.  Took 50mg and just never ate, was never hungry, it's weird.
> 
> Do a superdrol log...enjoy those back pumps big sexy




I have some bro's who grow on drol big time and one of my close buds has the exact same problem as me. When we take drol...we LOSE weight. DROL as a cutter who would have thought?

I will start a log this weeked and see how it goes.

Hawk


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 22, 2013)

psych said:


> This is what I'm talking about. Everyone is different. Anadrol makes me want to eat a whole fuckin cow!  I've taken 150mg a day and just been starving like I just smoked a shit load of weed.  Dbol I love but never go over 30mg.  Took 50mg and just never ate, was never hungry, it's weird.
> 
> Do a superdrol log...enjoy those back pumps big sexy



I would assume your hunger comes from the huge increase in red blood cells that anandrol causes. 


And for those who are going to try Superdrol for the first time. I highly recommend you get bloods done EVERY OTHER WEEK.  And no that's not overkill.


----------



## reporich (Jan 6, 2014)

chicken_hawk said:


> Words of wisdom IMHO. Anadrol causes me to lose my appetite due to acid indigestion I suspect. So, drol is useless for me and dbol works well, but too much can cause back pumps so I need to keep it at 50mg ED or below. Tbol works better than both for me as I can take it with minimal sides.
> 
> As far as superdrol I will be starting a run next week and if there is enough interest I will keep a log.
> 
> Hawk



 Any info on your superdrol run?   Thanks


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 6, 2014)

OTE=reporich;214420]Any info on your superdrol run?   Thanks[/QUOTE]

LOL, It's on page 2 under "Hawks Superdrol Log"


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks Magnus! ^^^^

In the member log section homey 

Hawk


----------



## reporich (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks, my bad...


----------



## zoey101fan (Jan 9, 2014)

I tried to bulk on 80mg once.  After 2 weeks, I just started randomly throwing up.  I couldn't even swallow a superdrol pill.  Just the mental image of sdrol almost made me sick.  Worst heartburn ever.  The good thing about 80mg was that it dried you out alot.  I was running test and nandro with it, and the sdrol completely made all the bloat go out of my face within like 5 days.  I honestly can't recommend it for a bulk, it just kills your appetite so much.

Now i'm running 40mg solo for cutting and it's working out well.  It's giving me a good recomp since I just got out of jail and want to run something that nobody tests for and I can say that I bought legally.  The great thing about cutting on it is how much it suppresses your appetite even at 40mg's.  It's actually making it hard to get in my cutting cals.


----------



## bigpoppie (Jan 10, 2014)

80MG holy crap 30mg was insane for me. i can see why you were puking. that is just a ridiculous dosage. to be honest it is a stupid high dosage...sorry to say.


----------



## bruiser (Sep 23, 2015)

Did anyone ever try that injectable version?


----------



## turbobusa (Sep 23, 2015)

I think Legion was thinking about it.... Never heard back though. 
Must have been caught up in his MR O bid..........


----------



## Magnus82 (Sep 23, 2015)

bruiser said:


> Did anyone ever try that injectable version?



I have and really liked it.  Same sides,  just less intense.  Same strength and size gains.  I also notice no reflux which I usually get with sdrol.  Does leave a little pip and smells like shit due  to the guaiacol, but we'll worth it


----------

